# Still learning



## Smithcraftersig (Dec 25, 2017)

I’ve been working on some kitless pens lately and here are a few pics of what I’ve made.













I still have much to learn, but they are coming along nicely. Saving up for a larger large so I can cut threads better. My little 7x12” grizzly doesn’t like to keep the lead screw activated and pops out of gear occasionally. Let me know what you all think and if there is anything you see immediately that needs work.

Thanks, Anthony.
And Merry Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Dec 25, 2017)

I think you are doing great !!!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 25, 2017)

Those look great.


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Dec 26, 2017)

These are fantastic - good for you.  
Quick questions -
First -tell me about the rings on the top pen.  Can I assume that you assembled them over a tenon (not swaging them on)?  And a source for the rings?
Second - can I assume that the wood pens are done with a brass tube (or similar material) inside?
(Sorry to blast you with questions but it appears that you have very successfully conquered a few battles I am preparing to fight.  Remember - imitation is the greatest flattery.  These are really finely done.)


----------



## Penultimate (Dec 26, 2017)

Those are nicely done.  What kind of piston did you use on the piston  filler?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Ligget (Dec 26, 2017)

Those are awesome, great pictures too!


----------



## Pierre--- (Dec 27, 2017)

Great pens!
I wish I could see the wooden ones uncapped.
It seems you have very short cap to barrel threads, or do I misjudge them?


----------



## Polop (Jan 5, 2018)

Great designs! Especially that blue one.


----------

